# Fischer's BeeQuick



## Davidfitz (Apr 24, 2010)

UPDATE TO RECENT CONSUMER REPORT On July 22 Jim Fischer notified me that my order had been shipped and did indeed arrive on July 26. My only initial concern was the lack of response to my inquiry communications concerning the passing of anticipated delivery dates since March. Replies from members of this forum assisted in my ability to trust and wait for a positive results. I am and have been well pleased with this product and will reorder shortly to avoid this next year. There was a problem with the seals on the gallon containers which resulted in a very small leakage which was realized by Jim and addressed very rapidly with little effect on the product or effort on our part. This is a small operation which services a large group of beekeepers over a large area and must depend on others for distribution, which apparently fequently do not perform as scheduled. While I regret that having ordered in March we in central Virginia and elsewhere did not have this product for this years extraction season, I did want to follow up on the earlier report.


----------

